# Problema con amplificador 200w 2n3055



## alemayol (May 23, 2011)

Hola colegas buenas noches estoy aca de nuevo en busca de su ayuda porque a mi taller entro un amplificador (ELECTRO-VOX TURBO 4250) con la placa del ampli PRENDIDA FUEGO y 
nisiquiera se consigue el diagrama originalmente traia 4 2n3055 pero yo le arme un circuito 
que encontre con (2 2n2955) y (2 2n3055) pero llegue a terminarlo hoy lo pruebo con la 
serie y se escucha pero con mucha distorcion como si no tendria los 2n3055 puestos no 
se si me entienden en las bases de los 3055 tienen 8volts y las bases de los 2955 tienen 24 volts el amplificador lo estoy alimentando con 90volts simetricos. dejo diagrama lo que vi es que en este circuito que entre D4 y D5 va a la salida de audio yo siempre arme amplificadores desde hace 6 años y veo rara esa connecion que opinan? alguno de ustedes lo a armado a este circuito algunaves ?  DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

Ojo que ese circuito tiene una gráfica extraña , con el positivo debajo y el negativo arriba


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Si asi esta echo ese...
Podes decirme que tensión tiene la fuente? los dos canales estan muy dañadas la placas? tanto como para no poder de las dos recatar el circuito electricco? si podes subi fotos de ambos lados y decribi los semiconductores, je me especializo en esas cosas destruidas para volverla a hacer andar


----------



## alemayol (May 24, 2011)

hola emm el ampli hace tiempo q lo tengo en el taller y la placa la tire porque directamente tenia un augero de lado a lado faltaban muchos componentes por eso decidi armar otro circuito y la fuente tira 
45vpp 0 45vdd 90 volts simetricos !!


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Arma la RCA130 que originalemente es para +-50, y no habra gran diferencia, es una placa muy buena y tiene ya una enorme cantidad de armadas y funcionando, comercialmente podes conseguir la que hace aries o la de musikam

Fijate en el foro esta extensamente tratada, estan los esquemas, incluso para hacer el pcb si no lo conseguis


----------



## alemayol (May 24, 2011)

exelente muchas gracias che !! a los 2 *voy a construirle la placa rca y la agrego un 3055 mas a cada rama * GRACIASS


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

una recomendación, a los transistores que forman el par diferencial, tenes que aparerlos, es decir medir sus ganancias y que no haya entr la más alta y la más baja más de un 10% eso te garantiza que la tensión de la linea a parlante sea 0V o apenas unos pocas decena de mV


----------



## alemayol (May 24, 2011)

comprendo algo de eso sabia veremos que ago gracias por tu ayuda ahh y el loko de los transformadores todavia no lo pude contactar :S


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Hacelo con total seguridad, cualquier cosa que surga, solo tienes que consultar y por el tema del trafo vero de ponerme en contacto y ver que paso por alli, o veo que otro proveedor hay


----------



## alemayol (May 26, 2011)

dale muy atento ! gracias !!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jul 31, 2011)

yo lo arme el de aries 130  watts anda muy bien ... lo arme con los mj15003 2 transistores por rama cuatro en total. no consegui el tranformador 50+50 consegui uno 35+35 de todas formas anda muy bien aunque no en toda su potencia


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

sisi lo arme y funciono de 10 !!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

mario mza dijo:


> yo lo arme el de aries 130  watts anda muy bien ... lo arme con los mj15003 2 transistores por rama cuatro en total. no consegui el tranformador 50+50 consegui uno 35+35 de todas formas anda muy bien aunque no en toda su potencia


De donde sacaste que el transformador es 50+50?
El transformador es de 36+36 para obtener en continua +-50VDC si le hubieras puesto un transformador de 50+50 la fuente te hubiera entregado +-70V, con lo cual lo hubieras volado totalmente.

Ya me han traido esa placa con ese chiste, vuela hasta el par diferencial.

Las especificaciones son bien claras pero siempre alguno quiere inventar la polvora conozco y armo ese esquema desde que salio, incluso el hermano de ese que es de mucha mejor calidad en sonido.

A ese circuito lo hicimos en versión complementaria con transistrores darlington, y lo actualizamos a salida con mosfet. asi que mira si lo conozco.


Ese esquema se concocio en nuestro medio casi al comienzo de los 80's cuando la firma audison lo introdujo en el mercado con sus famosos modulos MAI en sus distintas versiones de potencia

En el foro hay un hilo donde se habla de ellos, fue tan bueno que todo el mundo lo copio en todas las formas habidas y por haber.

Se copio la placa entera y posteriormente solo la etapa de potencia

Y ponerle 2 transistores por rama, no tiene sentido dado el tamaño de c/u, pero bueno hay gente que le gusta poner varios asi no consigan más nada, como una tendencia o moda sin saber el porque


----------



## alemayol (Jul 31, 2011)

"Ese esquema se concocio en nuestro medio casi al comienzo de los 80's cuando la firma audison lo introdujo en el mercado con sus famosos modulos MAI en sus distintas versiones de potencia" 
tenes razon pandacba mi viejo lo conocia a ese ampli y lo tiene hasta en libros de electronica el tema que no tengo una buena relacion con mi viejo y cuando puedo hablamos de muchas cosas y salto el tema de ese ampi. 

me intereso esto:
 "A ese circuito lo hicimos en versión complementaria con transistrores darlington, y lo actualizamos a salida con mosfet. asi que mira si lo conozco." 
el diagrama esta en el foro con dichos mosfets?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Nop ninguno de los dos


----------



## alemayol (Ago 2, 2011)

lo podes subir al de mosfet o pasarlo por mp? gracias


----------



## milfer02 (Oct 6, 2011)

montele el c5200 y el complemento creo ke es a1943
y con una pareja por salida le trabaja al pelo....


----------

